# Just created a new sandwich



## Gweilo (Aug 17, 2019)

I just created a new sandwich, and it was very nice, give it a go, Marmite and bird eye chilli's.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 17, 2019)

Interesting. What does yeast do to peppers?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 17, 2019)

There are reports that capsicum, can kill certain bacteria,  but spicy marmite is nice. And no I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 18, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Interesting. What does yeast do to peppers?


The 1st sandwich was interesting, try marmite mayo and cheese, even better grilled.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

Seeing no martial application for the sandwich, I've moved the thread to the *Locker Room Bar & Grill *area.


----------



## granfire (Aug 18, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Seeing no martial application for the sandwich, I've moved the thread to the *Locker Room Bar & Grill *area.


I don't know....Birds Eye pepper is quite martial!
I had a friend wanting to die after he ate a ghost pepper like a jalapeno....and that AFTER I told him it was very hot......


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah its quite an art chilli eating, I once ate a ghost naga, or part of one anyway, it took about 15 - 20 mins for under my tongue to stop burning, much to the amusement of others in the room. The dance about the room was like a kata.


----------



## granfire (Aug 18, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Yeah its quite an art chilli eating, I once ate a ghost naga, or part of one anyway, it took about 15 - 20 mins for under my tongue to stop burning, much to the amusement of others in the room. The dance about the room was like a kata.


the picture of him hugging the trashcan for an afternoon was funny, but not that funny....


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

granfire said:


> I don't know....Birds Eye pepper is quite martial!
> I had a friend wanting to die after he ate a ghost pepper like a jalapeno....and that AFTER I told him it was very hot......


Some folks just have to learn by experience.


----------



## granfire (Aug 18, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Some folks just have to learn by experience.


well, we still point and laugh when the experience come up!


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2019)

I hope you had at least 10 years experience with both marmite and bird eye chillis before you attempted to combine them...


----------



## snake_monkey (Aug 18, 2019)

Please provide your culinary credentials before posting anything culinary related


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 18, 2019)

Glazed donut grilled cheese...if you havent tried it do....they are  delicious.

Experiment with different cheeses.

The glazed donut is split with the glaze going on the inside with the cheese.


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Glazed donut grilled cheese...if you havent tried it do....they are  delicious.
> 
> Experiment with different cheeses.
> 
> The glazed donut is split with the glaze going on the inside with the cheese.



A glazed donut grilled cheese? For real? I had a grilled cheese at work last night. I'm trying to picture this glazed donut angle.

And, which cheese, pray tell, do you prefer?

Last minute EDIT - Can you dunk these bad boys?


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 18, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Glazed donut grilled cheese...if you havent tried it do....they are  delicious.
> 
> Experiment with different cheeses.
> 
> The glazed donut is split with the glaze going on the inside with the cheese.


Why do you want to ruin that perfectly good glazed donut?!?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Glazed donut grilled cheese...if you havent tried it do....they are  delicious.
> 
> Experiment with different cheeses.
> 
> The glazed donut is split with the glaze going on the inside with the cheese.


I just can't get behind the concept of a glazed doughnut as anything like bread. I know some burger places have done that, too, and it just doesn't appeal even a little.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 19, 2019)

my sandwich credentials are legendary at summer get togethers from chicken Thai green curry pesto to peanut butter and crispy fried hot onions (got to be straight out of the pan), steak and blue cheese fritters to southern fried mushrooms with garlic mayo, and a personal favourite of grilled pepperoni, jalapeños,  and mozzarella. It's a good job I burn lots of calories.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> my sandwich credentials are legendary at summer get togethers from chicken Thai green curry pesto to peanut butter and crispy fried hot onions (got to be straight out of the pan), steak and blue cheese fritters to southern fried mushrooms with garlic mayo, and a personal favourite of grilled pepperoni, jalapeños,  and mozzarella. It's a good job I burn lots of calories.


It sounds like you do a lot of sandwich-hopping. How can you develop any real understanding if you keep changing sandwiches?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 19, 2019)

Variety is the spice of life @gpseymour, I am not the one trick pony, I don't go to the same restaurant and order the same thing every time, I could never understand, when on holiday in a nice place abroad like Mexico,  my friends wanted a burger and fries or pizza, wouldn't try any local food.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Variety is the spice of life @gpseymour, I am not the one trick pony, I don't go to the same restaurant and order the same thing every time, I could never understand, when on holiday in a nice place abroad like Mexico,  my friends wanted a burger and fries or pizza, wouldn't try any local food.


Only a true master can make a sandwich. True mastery requires a lifetime of dedication to a sandwich. Otherwise, you're just going through the motions, making what looks like a sandwich, but isn't really a sandwich. 

(I'm starting to feel like this is another parody thread in the WC forum.)


----------



## snake_monkey (Aug 19, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> my sandwich credentials are legendary at summer get togethers from chicken Thai green curry pesto to peanut butter and crispy fried hot onions (got to be straight out of the pan), steak and blue cheese fritters to southern fried mushrooms with garlic mayo, and a personal favourite of grilled pepperoni, jalapeños,  and mozzarella. It's a good job I burn lots of calories.



Intriguing choices!..I would definitely give it a try sounds like a science. 
Marmite is just one of those things we like to talk a lot of smack about in 'merica.

My personal Chef style is Contemporary Global, taking a page from Iron Chef Masaharu Morimoto, and others like Chef Tom Valenti (of whom I had the opportunity to stage under at his former restaurant called Ouest when I was in high-school).

I have had over a decade of experience in high-level (and low-level) kitchens, and have trained with Chefs from all over.

My expertise is at the Garde Manger station (will have to preserve more meats to reach 'Master' level), but I prep veggies,  appetizers, and desserts like no other. I can also throw down on the hot line, or the pit, AND EXPO and love serving meals family style whatever the occasion.

It's nice to see other Chef minded individuals here!


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 19, 2019)

Don't get me started on the Charcuterie,  because then we gotta talk olives, sundried tomatoes with basil and balsamic humous, and I just put on 5lb just thinking about it.
We better stop there, I got training in a couple of hours, and jobo will be in, telling us how hard it was being brought up on stale bread, rusty nails and sour milk.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 30, 2020)

I had to google what the hell marmite is.  Does not sound like a good combo with birds eye chile!


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 31, 2020)

The other night I took round steak and beat it thin with a rubber mallet seasoned it then spread jalapeño cream cheese chopped green onions, white cheddar, crushed almonds and thin sliced prosciutto on it and rolled it up and seared it in a skillet.

Then wrapped in in pastry dough and cooked it in oven.

Turned out awesome.  Will definitely cook it again.  Family really liked it.


----------

